
Ask HN: Do you use any CRM with your startup? - white
I&#x27;m wondering if anyone is using any type of CRM with your startup&#x2F;service? Would you mind sharing? Your startup, and CRM that you use, if any?<p>How do you deal with sync&#x27;ing client data between your platform and CRM? What do you use CRM for? Email followups? Reporting?<p>Thank you!<p>P.S. As of myself:<p>1. Yes, we use CRM with our service. 
2. We use ZohoCRM. 
3. We sync data from our system to Zoho. There is some data redundancy, but we&#x27;ve agreed to assume our service is 1-source-of-truth. (Yes, sometimes it&#x27;s messy - we have no time to build both-way-sync.) 
4. We use CRM for customer development, all communications, followups, state management &amp; reporting.
======
mindcrime
We use SugarCRM.

~~~
white
How do you sync it with your service? Or do you keep copy of the contacts info
in both locations?

~~~
mindcrime
For now there is no sync. We haven't historically been focused on SaaS
delivery, so that wasn't an issue. It will be in the future as shift more to a
hosted model and build our customer portal. But we're not quite there yet.

